# Saving to Dropbox in iOS



## Richard Whetton (Nov 8, 2017)

Mobile Operating System:iOS (11.0.3)
Desktop Operating System: High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): iOS 3.0.1
 Hi folks, when going to save files from Lightroom mobile my Dropbox location is greyed out, and I cannot figure out why. All my other options are there and available, the Dropbox app is up and running and logged in, I even opened Dropbox on a browser, restarted the iPad etc but it remains greyed out I have no pending updates, and all the settings seem to be correct for both Lightroom and Dropbox.

If anyone can make any suggestions I’d be very grateful.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 8, 2017)

Can you give a little more detail? You would normally use the Share option, and get the Share Sheet where Dropbox is one of the icons. Is that icon greyed out?


----------



## Richard Whetton (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes, that’s what I’m doing, and Dropbox is not working, although other options such as Box are.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 8, 2017)

Is the share to Dropbox working in other apps?


----------



## Gnits (Nov 8, 2017)

I have found funny behaviour with Dropbox recently when the Dropbox account is close to the limit of allowed storage.


----------



## rweather (Nov 8, 2017)

Richard Whetton said:


> Mobile Operating System:iOS (11.0.3)
> Desktop Operating System: High Sierra
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): iOS 3.0.1
> Hi folks, when going to save files from Lightroom mobile my Dropbox location is greyed out, and I cannot figure out why. All my other options are there and available, the Dropbox app is up and running and logged in, I even opened Dropbox on a browser, restarted the iPad etc but it remains greyed out I have no pending updates, and all the settings seem to be correct for both Lightroom and Dropbox.
> ...



I just tried it myself and had no problem from Lightroom CC to dropbox using the share button. I have lots of space on Dropbox. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Whetton (Nov 8, 2017)

There is plenty of room on Dropbox and its working in other apps, I’m sure it must be a setting somewhere but cant think where.


----------

